# Ground Beef and Cabbage stir fry



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now this is a really good recipe...:thumbsup:


I’m glad for this stir fry ingredients recipe as well.

This would also be good in a flour tortilla or
even a hard taco shell.

We get take out Japanese lunch each week, they have
a broiled salmon dish that has a wonderful dark
crusty sauce on top. I know it has brown sugar in it, I bet
it’s much like your sauce.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good Colbyt. I think I'll try it as is, adjust the seasoning if necessary. Not sure about the amount of Sriracha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds good Colbyt. I think I'll try it as is, adjust the seasoning if necessary. Not sure about the amount of Sriracha. :thumbsup:





I, also wasn't. I tried it anyway and even Mama said it was okay. Her taste buds like less hot than mine though mine don't care for hot, spicey is okay.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Now this is a really good recipe...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I’m glad for this stir fry ingredients recipe as well.
> ...





Let me know how that turns out. I am seeking a way to elevate Salmon.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok! :smile:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Now this is a really good recipe...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I’m glad for this stir fry ingredients recipe as well.
> ...





Mama was out of town and that means I could cook what I wanted for me. Salmon came up on the 3 night list and I went looking. 



I have no way of knowing what that local place of yours is serving but I found these 3 recipes and modified the third one slightly to skillet cook my salmon.


Glazed sesame salmon
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/glazed-sesame-salmon


Sesame-Soy Salmon
https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/sesame-soy-salmon


Sesame Grilled Salmon
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/237900/sesame-grilled-salmon/



I used brown sugar in lieu of honey and reduced the ginger to 1 tsp. It made way too much sauce for 2 -- 4 ounce cuts. The extra soused the rice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The salmon we get at the Japanese restaurant, looks like your first link. :smile:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Enjoy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt - what an interesting recipe. It looks like Japanese Teriyaki sauce ingredients but the Sriracha adds heat & vinegar. Does it taste like an American BBQ sauce? To my surprise, Wikipedia says Sriracha is Vietnamese, Burmese or Thai. What a mix of cultures.:smile:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The sauce is very close to the way I make my Teriyaki sauce but the overall flavor is not Teriyaki. It also does not taste like BBQ. There isn't a lot of heat, it is spicy. 



Local Mama is hard to please and she loved it. For $3-4 I suggest you try it. If you can better define the flavor profile please share your opinion. All I know it, we both liked it and that makes it a winner.


----------

